# RO/DI Stopped Producing Water



## edbeck (Jan 21, 2013)

After my RO unit stopped producing water, I changed my membrane only, since my other filters are relatively new; still no water.

Upon further investigation, I noticed that the output to the DI was not producing water. Note that, waste water is being produced. 

I was advised from a vendor that my new membrane may be defective, so a purchased another....Still no water...

Do I need a pressure pump?


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

The flow restricter is in the tube?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it possible something is installed upside down?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Take out all filters and try running unit empty. If that works install filters one by one to see where the problem lies. Did you clean the unit between installing new filters?


----------

